# Solved: .nrg file burning help



## blahblah12346789 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have windows 7 professional edition, and I'm running an HP notebook. I downloaded something that is in nrg format, but it's in two parts. It doesn't have .001 after it. It just says "Filename Disk1.nrg" and "Filename Disk2.nrg". I'm wondering how to burn these to a disk? Do I have to combine the files or something? Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

An NRG file is proprietary Nero file format for a disc image file. You can use a free program like nrg2iso to convert them to a more common ISO image file that can then be burned to disc using other burning software.

Some burning software may also be able to directly open and burn NRG image files to discs.


----------



## blahblah12346789 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks. I converted both NRG'S to ISO images, but I still have my original question, how do I burn two images to a disk?


----------



## Ima Hallmark (Nov 13, 2010)

You could use HJ-Split or File Joiner & Splitter. Both are freeware.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

blahblah12346789 said:


> ... how do I burn two images to a disk?


Based on the file names you mention in the original post, it is possible that you have to burn each converted ISO file to its own disc.

Some freeware that can burn ISO files ...

[email protected] ISO Burner 2.1 (Freeware)
ImgBurn (listed as supporting NRG files)​


----------



## blahblah12346789 (Nov 12, 2010)

cwwozniak said:


> Based on the file names you mention in the original post, it is possible that you have to burn each converted ISO file to its own disc.
> 
> Some freeware that can burn ISO files ...
> [email protected] ISO Burner 2.1 (Freeware)
> ImgBurn (listed as supporting NRG files)​


I highly doubt that. It's actually a program so it's unlikely it has two parts. I guess it's possible though. I'm starting to get the idea that these files are corrupted. I used ImgBurn to try to burn the NRG's and it said unsupported file type. Also, I burned one of the converted ISO images to a DVD and when I put it in it was completely empty. So either the files are corrupted or that nrg2iso program doesn't work.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What is the size of each of the NRG files?

FWiW, Installers for some large programs used to come on more than one CD and the user was prompted to switch discs in the middle of the installation.


----------



## blahblah12346789 (Nov 12, 2010)

cwwozniak said:


> FWiW, Installers for some large programs used to come on more than one CD and the user was prompted to switch discs in the middle of the installation.


Oh thanks that's good to know.

Disk 1 is 455 MB and Disk 2 is 429 MB.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

blahblah12346789 said:


> Disk 1 is 455 MB and Disk 2 is 429 MB.


Have you tried burning either ISO file to a CD-R instead of a DVD?


----------



## blahblah12346789 (Nov 12, 2010)

cwwozniak said:


> Have you tried burning either ISO file to a CD-R instead of a DVD?


Yeah I just tried it, same result. It's completely blank. The merged file is too big for a CD-R by the way.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The free version of IsoBuster should allow to open the original .NRG file and see exactly what files are in it. If that comes up empty, I would suspect you got some bad files.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

You could always just use Nero to burn the original files... I don't know if they still do, but they used to have a downloadable 30-day full-function demo version.

Edit: Just checked, Nero now has a free version, BurnLite 10: http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-nbl-free.php

That should allow you to burn the .nrg files directly.


----------



## blahblah12346789 (Nov 12, 2010)

cwwozniak said:


> The free version of IsoBuster should allow to open the original .NRG file and see exactly what files are in it. If that comes up empty, I would suspect you got some bad files.


That seems to be the case now. I tried opening one of them and got this error:










So I guess I just have bad images. The second disk actually works when I try opening it, but it's useless without both of them. I found another copy of the program I wanted on the internet (also in two nrg files). So I'm downloading that and hoping it isn't the exact same copy. Thanks for all the help the last couple days. Have a great day.


----------

